# Which day of the New Moon



## SeaChelle (Sep 21, 2015)

So I am not trying to conceive but I believe fertility is also a sign of overall health. Anyways I usually start my period on the first day of the new moon ie today. However I startd mine yesterday this month, the twenty eighth day of the last moon cycle. I think last month I started a day early as well. Any insight on why ones cycle would suddenly shorten by one day? I did move from a rural area to the city about four months and think the constant noise and light at night might be messing with me. But I can't afford blackout curtains or sound proofing my apartments. Any other suggestions on how to return to regularity?


----------



## WellspringFertility (Dec 22, 2015)

It is completely normal for a healthy woman's cycles to vary by as much as a week! It's nothing to worry about. 

There is some research that suggests that our cycles are affected by night lighting (Google Lunaception) - its very interesting! So if you recently moved and there is more or less light at night than you are used to, that could definitely affect cycle length.

Keep in mind, cycle length is mostly determined by when we ovulate, since the post-ovulatory time is usually pretty unvarying. Your body might ovulate late or early if any given month for various reasons... The idea that all women always ovulate on day 14 is a myth.

But like I said, one day's variation is no cause for alarm. If you always want to be sure you know when your period is coming, I recommend trying learning to chart your cycle.


----------



## Lunardays (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi ladies - I'm new to all the charting and temping, but am so excited about trying for #2 . My DS is almost 4. Any advice on learning how to chart and temp? I have absolutely no idea where to start...


----------



## meandk0610 (Nov 8, 2005)

Lunardays said:


> Hi ladies - I'm new to all the charting and temping, but am so excited about trying for #2 . My DS is almost 4. Any advice on learning how to chart and temp? I have absolutely no idea where to start...


I use the Kindara app. I'm only on my second cycle but it seems pretty good so far.


----------

